#ubuntu-youth 2013-09-07
<venus_> hello
<venus_> anyone here for help ?
<benonsoftware> I am....
 * Noskcaj wonders why no one stays long enough to get an answer
#ubuntu-youth 2014-09-05
<bibic682> hello, any easy way to install/flash ubuntu to android device
<bibic682> anyone running ubuntu on an android device
